# Next West Mids pint will be a curry night! Wed March 24th



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Someone that dose not live that far from me suggested a curry night for our next get together (Bozzy96) and later that day low and behold I pass an Indian resturant that used to be a pub. So, I got to thinking that this would be just right for us as not only dose it have a nice resturant, but a large carpark too. 8)
Before anyone says it..... I realise it is south of Brum again but promise that the next meet will be up north a tad around Wolverhampton/Brownhills way. So, you guys that live that way have a think and let me know your thoughts.
This place has only been open a few months and has not yet sorted out an interwebby thing. However, I have had a few good comments from a couple of friends and they have been full of praise.
It is called The Blue Ginger Resturant and they are on the Bromsgrove Road, Belbroughton, Stourbridge, DY9 9TX.
I gave them a ring this evening and they were very sorry for not having sorted out the web lark but promised to mail me a menu and I will scan this next week and post it up. ( now scaned, so see post lower down the page).
Date as mentioned will be Wednesday 24th.
Let me know you are up for it and I will start a list. 

DAZTTC
Hark
TT4PJ
Redscouse
Shurcomb and Rachel
Bozzy96 and Tracey
VSPURS..maybe
forest
stevebeechTA
cannuck
southTT..maybe
FinFerNan


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phil put me on the list mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Curry.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ooo yes, this one is a bit different to the usual pub food.

Stick my name down, im off work aswell.... Winner!

Nice one Phil

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Not sure!

Will have been married for 11 days by then and I'm guessing that there will be less chance of a pass out! :lol:

We'll see hey, especially as I missed the last one!

:roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Not sure!
> 
> Will have been married for 11 days by then and I'm guessing that there will be less chance of a pass out! :lol:
> 
> ...


Start off as you mean to go on :lol: says me :roll: :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
One way of getting around the lack of a pass out is to bring the new missus with you.
All the best to you both by the way for the future. 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, sounds good to me.

Looks like I am working in Tamworth that week, so should be OK to get home and head out in time.

Is it the usual 7:30 ish start?

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Someone that dose not live that far from me suggested a curry night for our next get together (Bozzy96) and later that day low and behold I pass an Indian resturant that used to be a pub. So, I got to thinking that this would be just right for us as not only dose it have a nice resturant, but a large carpark too. 8)
> Before anyone says it..... I realise it is south of Brum again but promise that the next meet will be up north a tad around Wolverhampton/Brownhills way. So, you guys that live that way have a think and let me know your thoughts.
> This place has only been open a few months and has not yet sorted out an interwebby thing. However, I have had a few good comments from a couple of friends and they have been full of praise.
> ...


I actually suggested a strip club and a curry but i think something got lost in translation :lol: :lol: anyway put us down Phil,


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> One way of getting around the lack of a pass out is to bring the new missus with you.
> All the best to you both by the way for the future. 8)


Thanks mate!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Add me to the list please Phill


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Had the menu from the resturant and have to say that you may have a job deciding what you are going to have. I have scaned it and here are the choices.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Phil 

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

One of Each please !!!! with fries !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have just got permission to come out to play  put me down please.

Thanks redscouse for the heads up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

I should be able to make this so put me on the list please Phil  
I think I saw 7.30 mentioned, is that right :?: 
Thanks for the PM Paul...it'll be nice to meet you all [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

cannuck said:


> I should be able to make this so put me on the list please Phil
> I think I saw 7.30 mentioned, is that right :?:
> Thanks for the PM Paul...it'll be nice to meet you all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Rich


Hiya,
Idea is to meet there between 6:30-7:00pm and dine 7:15-7:30pm


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have no car unfortunately so I will not be attending! 

Shouldn't be too long before the car is sorted though so i'll see you all at the next one!


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry Guys cant make this one.

Paul you'll have to fight the TracTor corner on your own this time :wink:

Blanchie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> I have no car unfortunately so I will not be attending!
> 
> Shouldn't be too long before the car is sorted though so i'll see you all at the next one!


  you have PM mate. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Blanchie said:


> Sorry Guys cant make this one.
> 
> Paul you'll have to fight the TracTor corner on your own this time :wink:
> 
> Blanchie


Hi Blanchie thats a shame you can't make it I've just noticed you Sig re VX220 I think we may have meet befor mate. 


























I think i learnt all my bad driving :twisted: from Mani :lol: Soooooo much fun was had. 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Daz, but I'm not going to be able to make it unfortunately!

Have a good night though and i'll see you on the 13th March!


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

```
Hiya,
Idea is to meet there between 6:30-7:00pm and dine 7:15-7:30pm
```
Just a poppadums then!!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Thanks for the offer Daz, but I'm not going to be able to make it unfortunately!
> 
> Have a good night though and i'll see you on the 13th March!


Ok mate see you on the 13th [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Blanchie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Guys cant make this one.
> ...


Blooming ek mate...thats a few years ago!!! Cheers, yup that was me, Mine wasnt there as having a small rebuild after the ex managed to get intimate with a set of railings and a brick wall  . Yup those cars defo a good education in driving :roll: Catch you at the next meet. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Blooming ek mate...thats a few years ago!!! Cheers, yup that was me, Mine wasnt there as having a small rebuild after the ex managed to get intimate with a set of railings and a brick wall  . Yup those cars defo a good education in driving :roll: Catch you at the next meet. 8)[/quote]

Thought it had to be you catch you at the next meet mate. 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thought id bump this post as we are very close, only 2 nights away 

Anyone else up for this Curry Night??

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Strange you should bump the post tonight Paul as I have just spoken to the resturant to confirm us.
All is OK and I need to get a pic of all the TT's on the car park to post on the Audi game thread, as they seem to be waiting on it.
See you soon.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys sorry can't make it now I'm in the middle of some decorating.The in-laws are coming home from Spain for a week and it needs to be finished.I'm really gutted as i was looking forward to a nice curry. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Daz, get your priorities right mate, you should fetch the other half out aswell, im sure she will get on fine with some of the other wives / gf's while we talk about cars.

Decorating can wait an hour or 2 surely?



Paul

PS - I wonder if Jon will turn out this time :?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Thought id bump this post as we are very close, only 2 nights away
> 
> Anyone else up for this Curry Night??
> 
> Paul


I think we should have a Kentucky Fried Chicken night as well !!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Thought id bump this post as we are very close, only 2 nights away
> ...


Well you will have to ask Phil to put that one on for the next meet.

A TT KFC Drive-Thru meet :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Well you will have to ask Phil to put that one on for the next meet.
> 
> A TT KFC Drive-Thru meet :lol: :lol:


Quality, mixing with the saxo's and corsa's :lol:

See y'all on Wed


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Well you will have to ask Phil to put that one on for the next meet.
> ...


Need some blue neon lights for under the car ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Well guys while just checking the route for Wednesday night, I've just noticed we'll be round the corner from a place called 
"Bell End" !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (Simple things!!)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Daz, get your priorities right mate, you should fetch the other half out aswell, im sure she will get on fine with some of the other wives / gf's while we talk about cars.
> 
> Decorating can wait an hour or 2 surely?
> 
> ...


Hiya,
Daz and the decorating.......Have to say he must be off test driving an RS for the evening as I have never, ever known a guy to say he could not come out to play as he has to paste a few bits of wallpaper.  
As for Jon.... Well you never know!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Daz, get your priorities right mate, you should fetch the other half out aswell, im sure she will get on fine with some of the other wives / gf's while we talk about cars.
> ...


  Sorrrrrrrrrrrry

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got in.

Tonight I refitted drivers seat bolts and wiring/all of the dash/4 wheels and 4 different sized spacers.

All driveable now so should be no problems for tomorrow.

If anyone has a locking wheel nut key that is local and I can borrow plz bring along.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If anyone has a tread gauge for the tyres could they bring that as well as can't find mine.

Sorry for being a scav. :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody looking for this place later tonight, might find its called the Four Winds, so dont go driving around looking for a place called the Blue Ginger Restaurant.

I might be wrong but all searches ive done, and also lots of time spent on Google Street Maps and its only the Four Winds i could find at that location which is owned by the Blue Ginger Resaurant chain 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place?cid ... n=0,0&z=11

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It used to be a pub/resturant and yes it was called the four winds. It is now known as the Blue Ginger and has pleanty of signs saying Blue Ginger Indian resturant.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> It used to be a pub/resturant and yes it was called the four winds. It is now known as the Blue Ginger and has pleanty of signs saying Blue Ginger Indian resturant.


Okie Dokie Phil, Google need to update then :lol:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


See, if we'd gone to Kentucky.................................. Now wheres my burburry cap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Nice resturant I thought with superb meals and I Hope you all enjoyed the evening.
Thanks for coming along and look forward to seeing you all again soon. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for organising Phil, was a very nice place and even though i very rarely do curries, it was very nice 

Nice to see everyone again, see you all at the next one 

Paul


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, thanks for organising the night Phil. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Also thank you for the gift...its very well made.

It was good to meet up with you all [smiley=gossip.gif] and hopefully see you next time  ...and I'll be joining the TTOC imminently, if not sooner :wink: 
Rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cannuck said:


> Yes, thanks for organising the night Phil. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Also thank you for the gift...its very well made.
> 
> It was good to meet up with you all [smiley=gossip.gif] and hopefully see you next time  ...and I'll be joining the TTOC imminently, if not sooner :wink:
> Rich


Thats what i like to hear Rich, hopefully see you at a local meet soon, and if not...... at the TTOC annual event 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You got some pics Forest?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yet again a top night Phil, good choice, great food (just done 3 hours in gym to remove it !!) good to meet you Rich,

Matt, if you have ten minutes can you pop down and check my wheel nuts, I'm sure it will look better with only three wheels !! :lol: :lol: :lol: the BBS's look good buddy !!!


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep another top night out with good food and company.

Hope we didn't scare you too much Rich and we will see you at some more meets.

Sounds like Matt may need a better torque wrench for his wheel nuts, plus looks like some fresh rubber is required fairly soon :lol:

Cheers,


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> You got some pics Forest?


It's been a long day, not been home long, I will try upload some in a while or tomorrow but I think the car park shots may be a little too dark. Good venue and company as ever, thanks for organising Phill, nice to meet you Rich, see you again at another one.
Forgot to mention last night Matt, but the rims look 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Here we go, a couple from the wet car park..........



















and then the table shots


----------

